# Rear "Retro" bike lights L. Must take AA batteries



## SD1 (10 Jul 2015)

Let's try again!

Like using these with some second generation NiMH batteries. Good chance when I need them they will still have power in them. Specially if I change the bulb to LED. The latter can increase brightness by x10. Not thinking of the bulky rectangular ones that take D batteries. THANKS FOR READING. Ignore the L in the title, can't seem to edit it. SD
My tablet is shite.
The LED bulbs I am going to use are direct replacements for the bulbs in the lights. Nice bulbs are the manufacturer. My tablet is cheapo and is ultra shite.


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2015)

Huh.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2015)

Say what?


----------



## Slioch (11 Jul 2015)

Sorry, my Enigma decoding machine is in the garage for a service. Can you try again please?


----------



## Katherine (11 Jul 2015)

He wants to source a rear bike light that looks retro that takes double A's and he wants to be able to put an Led bulb in.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2015)

Ah, surely any retro rear light would do. Solder in an AA battery holder, glue and an appropriate LED and he's done.


----------



## SD1 (11 Jul 2015)

The LED bulbs I am going to use are direct replacements for the bulbs in the lights. Nice bulbs are the manufacturer


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2015)

AA battery holder, solder or croc clips, you're sorted.


----------



## SD1 (11 Jul 2015)

Drago said:


> AA battery holder, solder or croc clips, you're sorted.


Not sure what you mean? The battery holder is the light itself. I just change the bulb so the batteries last longer and the light is brighter.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Jul 2015)

There's plenty of good LED lights out there so there's no point in farting about.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2015)

Google or eBay search "AA battery holder." They enable you to mate 2 or 4 (or more) AA batteries. If you've got an old light it was probably designed for big old D cells, which means there'll be plenty of room inside for you to slip in a battery holder with 2 or 4 rechargeables, which would be ample if you're running an LED.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Jul 2015)

A Battery holder can also be a "sleeve":





Allows an AA battery to be used in the slot for a bigger battery

Beware though that the battery life will be far less than that of the bigger battery


----------



## SD1 (11 Jul 2015)

Drago said:


> Google or eBay search "AA battery holder." They enable you to mate 2 or 4 (or more) AA batteries. If you've got an old light it was probably designed for big old D cells, which means there'll be plenty of room inside for you to slip in a battery holder with 2 or 4 rechargeables, which would be ample if you're running an LED.


I am on the scrounge!! I have one light which takes 4 AA batteries. In fact the front light takes 6 AA batteries and the lenses are interchangeable. The old rectangular ones are to bulky for a seatpost. The bulbs (nice light bulbs) run at voltages between 1.5 and 9 volts and are direct replacements for the bulb that was in the light.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Jul 2015)

I use these now for my lighting needs.Front light x 2 takes 1 each.1 rear light takes 1.Magicshine rear takes 4 (2 needed at minimum) (7.4v)(Batterybox) (Rechargeable) Done 7 commutes using the magicshine without a recharge.Not actually sure how many commutes use it would take till it went flat.The front lights batteries last about 2 hours.


----------



## SD1 (11 Jul 2015)

Lonestar said:


> I use these now for my lighting needs.Front light x 2 takes 1 each.1 rear light takes 1.Magicshine rear takes 4 (2 needed at minimum) (7.4v)(Batterybox) (Rechargeable) Done 7 commutes using the magicshine without a recharge.Not actually sure how many commutes use it would take till it went flat.The front lights batteries last about 2 hours.


I could use them as is, as the bulbs will take any voltage between 1.5 and 9 volt. BUT for the summer in particular the lower amp NiMH will last longer (2nd or 3rd generation) as they don't or viturally don't self discharge. I have them in my back up front light and they always have about 1.5 hours charge in them even if I haven't used them for 3 months.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Jul 2015)

SD1 said:


> I could use them as is, as the bulbs will take any voltage between 1.5 and 9 volt. BUT for the summer in particular the lower amp NiMH will last longer (2nd or 3rd generation) as they don't or viturally don't self discharge. I have them in my back up front light and they always have about 1.5 hours charge in them even if I haven't used them for 3 months.



Not bad,I did use NiMh for many years before using these.Actually the 18650's have a protection circuit and must cut out as somewhere like 3v-3.2v.I think,has never happened to me.

There are 3 functions for the protection circuit.
1) Overcharge protection 2) Over discharge protection 3) Short circuit protection.

So what is the difference between 2nd generation and 3rd generation?


----------



## SD1 (11 Jul 2015)

2nd 10% self discharge after one year. 3rd 80% after 5 years. Based on Sanyos....can't remember. Probably an exaggeration, you provably have to store them in the fridge to get that long. More importantly I am very unlikely to allows them to them to go into a deep discharge. Unlike the 1st generation.


----------



## SD1 (11 Jul 2015)

PS even though they do cut out they will still sell discharge.


----------



## Davidc (11 Jul 2015)

The 18650 Lithium rechargeables have very low self discharge too.

I use them for several things, generally as a single cell high capacity replacement for 2 alkaline cells. Recently put two which had certainly not been used for 3 years in the charger and they took less than 5% of the full charge time for the light to go green.

The LED lights you're using must contain some form of driver circuit, and should be fine on either NiMH or lithium. Holders for either are cheaply available on ebay.


----------



## SD1 (11 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Uncannily, just a year ago someone else was asking about the very same thing. I don't think he had any luck with it, and then he ... left. Pity really, you could have asked him about it.


He was offering lights? All I am after is one back light. I see them regularly at an auction I occasionally go to but I would have to buy the pile of shite its attached to!


----------



## SD1 (11 Jul 2015)

http://www.reflectalite.com/LEDpage.html


*Internal power controller for constant brightness and versatility*
*Fade-free down to a low battery voltage*
*"NO POLARITY" means no battery reversal is required.*


----------



## SD1 (11 Jul 2015)

Davidc said:


> The 18650 Lithium rechargeables have very low self discharge too.
> 
> I use them for several things, generally as a single cell high capacity replacement for 2 alkaline cells. Recently put two which had certainly not been used for 3 years in the charger and they took less than 5% of the full charge time for the light to go green.
> 
> The LED lights you're using must contain some form of driver circuit, and should be fine on either NiMH or lithium. Holders for either are cheaply available on ebay.


May go down the Lithium road. Need a charger etc. But I bought a battery holder with a male Trailtech end on for my Trailtech lights as a cheap alternative to buying a pack. I was just going to load it with NiMH and use it as the back up for the front light. May just buy Lithium's for that instead.


----------



## Davidc (12 Jul 2015)

SD1 said:


> May go down the Lithium road. Need a charger etc. But I bought a battery holder with a male Trailtech end on for my Trailtech lights as a cheap alternative to buying a pack. I was just going to load it with NiMH and use it as the back up for the front light. May just buy Lithium's for that instead.


Whichever seems appropriate! I've got lots of NiMH doing lighting (bike and things like cupboard lights). Work fine and they fit stuff designed for AA, AAA etc. I've got lithium ones doing a few jobs that need more capacity.


----------



## SD1 (12 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Not clever enough! I'm not sure how 'asking about' lights could be the same as 'offering' lights.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/so-called-retro-bike-light-1-5-volt-to-6-volt-please.161484/


It was a question, the clue is the question mark ?
If you are making a ? Give us a clue.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/so-called-retro-bike-light-1-5-volt-to-6-volt-please.161484/
Point?


----------



## SD1 (12 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Not clever enough! I'm not sure how 'asking about' lights could be the same as 'offering' lights.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/so-called-retro-bike-light-1-5-volt-to-6-volt-please.161484/


Second reading, conclusion, none, your weird.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jul 2015)

Don't really understand the problem. Poundland will do a rear light at, erm , a pound, and a pack of matching batteries at, erm, another pound. Why faff about reinventing this wheel thingy?


----------



## SD1 (12 Jul 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Don't really understand the problem. Poundland will do a rear light at, erm , a pound, and a pack of matching batteries at, erm, another pound. Why faff about reinventing this wheel thingy?


True! But I want/love brightness on my rear light and longevity in the batteries. It probably has nothing to do with reality just a feeling that I am safer. Like wearing Nikey trailers as opposed to shops own brand. Doubtful there is much in the difference but!!


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jul 2015)

Get an LED light, some matching batteries and spend the savings on beer. All boxes ticked!


----------



## SD1 (12 Jul 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Get an LED light, some matching batteries and spend the savings on beer. All boxes ticked!


I have. I have at least 2 LED on every bike. Maybe I don't need anymore. Maybe more beer is the answer.....I will check.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jul 2015)

More beer is always the answer!!


----------



## SD1 (12 Jul 2015)

Beer beer beer beer beer, I sold my lights for beer. Wasn't hit by a single car on the way home. No need for lights!!


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2015)

SD1 said:


> Beer beer beer beer beer, I sold my lights for beer. Wasn't hit by a single car on the way home. No need for lights!!




... but how many did YOU Hit?


----------



## SD1 (12 Jul 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> ... but how many did YOU Hit?


On a bike? We wouldn't be having this conversation if it was one!!


----------

